# Tofu



## cjrmack (May 12, 2005)

Tofu is fairly high in protein and low in fat. How come it isn't mentioned more as a good source of protein? It makes me wonder if there is soem reason it would not be considered a good protein source.


----------



## dianas05 (May 12, 2005)

It isn't as highly absorbed by the body as egg whites, chicken breast, cottage cheese, or whey protein. When you're lifting weights, you need to look at protein sources that can build and repair muscle tissure. But, if you're a Vegetarian than I would definitely consider Tofu as a great protein source.


----------



## cjrmack (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I thought there must be some reason more people were not using it. I was looking into it mainly because I am trying watch what I am eating.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 12, 2005)

Fermented soy products are fine as a source of protein. Although their bioavailability is lower than eggs/meats it is still very capable of being used in muscle anabolis (and on a side note, so are the proteins from other legumes/nuts/grains etc). Soy powders/isolates that have been processed correctly are fine too.


----------



## merry (May 13, 2005)

tofu is a great protein source in china!it is a good food.and it can help burning fat!


----------



## thajeepster (May 13, 2005)

on the subject of tofu... has anyone every used it in pancakes?  I was recently thinking of adding this to my protein pancakes as a filler... what do you guys think?

I usually use pumpkin, but im afraid im gonna od on the vitamin A


----------



## Robin Hood (May 13, 2005)

There is quite a debate about estrogen levels and soy (which is what tofu is made of). Would a bodybuilder want to eat a lot of tofu since estrogen promotes fat storage? Especially with regards to a female bodybuilder who is already on birth control?


----------



## thajeepster (May 13, 2005)

I think, im not sure on this, a small amount <25g a day from soy protein is actually good for you... i dont know though ... i think i may have heard that on this forum.


----------



## dstack (May 13, 2005)

*Soy Is Evil!!!!*



			
				Robin Hood said:
			
		

> There is quite a debate about estrogen levels and soy (which is what tofu is made of). Would a bodybuilder want to eat a lot of tofu since estrogen promotes fat storage? Especially with regards to a female bodybuilder who is already on birth control?


  
The first time I heard this I thought that he was being ridiculous. Upon further research I have learned that soy should be avoided. Check out these articles: 


SOY ARTICLES


----------



## Robin Hood (May 13, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> The first time I heard this I thought that he was being ridiculous. Upon further research I have learned that soy should be avoided. Check out these articles:
> 
> 
> SOY ARTICLES


You thought "he was being ridiculous" as in me? (Robin) If so, I'm female...no prob though


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 13, 2005)

dstack said:
			
		

> The first time I heard this I thought that he was being ridiculous. Upon further research I have learned that soy should be avoided. Check out these articles:
> 
> 
> SOY ARTICLES


If you are going to post articles to try to support an opinion - you better pick something other than mercola. He is about as quack like as you can get.

The soy debate re oestrogens and it's effects is one that has yet to be proven. I suggest you do some further research (not through mercola) and make up your own mind. If you still concerned, then just stick with 'fermented' soy products. These have been used in Asian countries for many years and they are considered to be 'neutral' in terms of their phyto-oestrogens. Same with correctly treated isolates.

The phyto-oestrogens in most soy products (that do not have 'enhanced' phyto-oestrogen contents or those suppliments that are concentrated phyto-oestrogens) are at such a low value that they are hardly effective in 'increasing your oestrogen levels' to start with!

Also, in terms of 'making you fat' oestrogen is not primarily responsible for female fat stores - this is another 'myth' that will not die... Sure, it is important, BUT it is thought that progesterone has more importance in the areas of fat storage and hunger for females (link to discussions are here and here).

And while you are at it you can look here

Also - the phyto-oestrogens in soy are both agonists (ie: they target oestrogen receptors and act like oestrogen) and antagonists in their action at receptors (ie: They BLOCK oestrogen receptors and prevent your NATURAL and STRONGER oestrogen from binding).... What this means is that, as they are *weaker* in their agonist action in comparison to your natural oestrogen levels, when they bind to receptors they act like oestrogen BUT they also prevent your natural oestrogen from binding and they can help to decrease the overall action of oestrogen activity in your body!

There is more information here: in this article AND this article.

Also - if you are going to get all 'anti-phytooestrogen', then you are going to have to cut out linseed/flax from your diet as well - as this is also a rich source of phyto-oestrogens.

The effects of soy on infants - well, those studies were firstly done in rats (and, when talking about the effects of soy in rats you can not really make parallels with humans - esp in regards to protein utilisation, due to the rats increased methionine needs compared to humas...) and they are also using HIGHLY concentrated and high doses of these things. Eating Tofu/soy products (in which these bioactive compound are not concentrated) is not the same... Take a look at these articles:
http://www.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/132/3/559S
http://www.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/134/5/1220S

Lastly, the HEALTH benifits of soy HAVE been researched thoroughly -

Legumes, soy, phytooestrogens and some of their benifits and random articles:
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/70/3/439S
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/83/7/2223
http://www.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/132/12/3577
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/79/5/727
http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cg...ull/25/10/1715?
http://www.jacn.org/cgi/content/full/20/suppl_5/354S

Cardiovascular and renal benifits:
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/70/3/464S?

Prevention of osteoporosis/bones:
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/78/3/593S
http://www.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/132/9/2605

Prevention of neoplasia:
http://www.nutrition.org/cgi/conten...act/129/9/1628?

Decreases cholesterol:
http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/abstract/333/5/276
http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/95/6/3106

Diabetes and obesity:
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/76/6/1191

There is also another (BB related) article on soy here.


I know there are other artcles which show they have negative effects, but I just wanted to show the other side of the arguement.


----------



## cjrmack (May 13, 2005)

I think according to Mercola everything will kill you.


----------



## popoji (Aug 9, 2012)

The information is very interesting. I like the post.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

i wouldn't eat it even if it was the greatest protein ever. why? b/c it tastes like shit lol 

though my tastebuds are a bunch of pussies.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 9, 2012)

If you are on a cut, tofu is a great food to use. I think that if you season it right it can really be tasty also. Tofu is a great fat-burning food.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 10, 2012)

Many foods have phyto estrogens including oats, barley, and many other nutritious foods.  Don't buy into the hype, soy as part of a well rounded diet is very healthy.


----------

